# Ibuprofen and Ovulation



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

In my many hours of reading different fertility books etc.... I read something which i wasnt aware of before and that is that Ibuprofen has a negative affect on ovulation....have any of you ladies heard/ read anything similar.
I was quite concerned as, as i suffer really painful periods i dose myself to the hilt with nurofen for the 1st 3 days..i have now changed to paracetamol hoping this is a better option.


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Pumpkin,

I have no idea of the possible effects on ovulation but I was definitely told to only take paracetemol during IVF/pregnancy. I was prescribed paracetemol with codeine during pregnancy by my consultant - you can buy these in Boots but at a far lower strength than prescription level. These definitely worked better than straight paracetemol.

http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Paracetamol-Codeine-Caplets-32-Pack_11229/

Caroline xxx

/links


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes, definitely avoid ibuprofen while TTC.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Can_Ibuprofen_stop_ovulation

Daisy
xx

/links


----------



## Pumpkin2904 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Caroline, will definitely use those instead of my normal Paracetamol. x
Thanks Daisy x

Heres hoping it makes a difference


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I posted an article in the News section a while ago about NSAIDS, of which Ibuprofen is an example.  One study implicates them in an increased chance of miscarriage.


----------

